
More shell, less egg (And Then McIlroy Said Unto Knuth) - signa11
http://leancrew.com/all-this/2011/12/more-shell-less-egg/
======
bradknowles
It’s a great post, and I love revisiting it.

But I will also point out that it is from 2011, and this should be reflected
in the title here on HN.

~~~
signa11
> ... also point out that it is from 2011, and this should be reflected in the
> title here on HN.

ah ! sure, but unfortunately, the post is way past it's edit deadline now.

